# I'm...new to RP



## Cinnebunn (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello! I'm pretty new to RP, but I'm not exactly new to being a furry, I guess.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone would he interested in RPing to help me gain experience and strengthen my RP-ing skills.

Here's info on one of my characters. (Which is the one I'm using as this profile's mascot.)

Name: Cinnamon "Bangz" McPeters

Age: 19

Height: 158cm - 160cm (Haha! SHORT!)

Gender: Actually, it depends! Bangz can be male or female depending on the story. I like this because it allows me to place this character in any situation and any type of relationship!

( I tend to keep the genders of quite a few of my characters ambiguous. This is usually done for what I mentioned above, comedic purposes, and making people think/guess.)

Species: Lop Eared Rabbit

MBTI: INFP - T/Mediator

Personality: ...I'm still trying to figure out who Bangz is, but here is the rabbit's personality thus far.

Cinnamon or "Bangz" is quiet, tries to avoid confrontation, somewhat snarky, and has...quite a few issues. Personal issues all leading to the very reason for the curly bangs that hide half their face. Just like Bangz's...Bangs obscure their  face, the bunny hides their emotions by bottling everything up and putting a tight lock on it. Sadly, this still does not prevent anything from falling through.

Very few people are aware of this, but there's someone completely different buried beneath all of that shyness.


For method of RP...Discord seems to work.

Discord: Cinnebunn#9881


----------



## Steelite (Dec 18, 2017)

I can RP with you, though I prefer here if it's possible with you, cuz I'm taking a break off discord.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 18, 2017)

I'd roleplay with you, but I can't use Discord because it doesn't work on my device. Would you be okay with the conversation feature here instead?


----------



## aButteredBanana (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm totally down to roleplay with you 
Banana#5728 is me!


----------

